# NC fishing 05' native skiff



## NcRedfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello my name is Matt I recently purchased a 05 native skiff and have been doing some research. Which is how I found this awesome page. I plan on doing a small rebuild and look forward to sharing it. I'll post pictures when the site will allow me. Thanks

Matt
http://rs393.pbsrc.com/albums/pp11/...1_162332_zpsfua3u6bq.jpg?w=480&h=480&fit=clip

Skinny Dipper


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome Matt
nice boat ! 

pictures >>>> paste a photobucket "IMG code" in with your message.


----------

